# How To Know If Its Really the IRS on the Phone or Knocking At Your Door....Avoid Being Scammed!



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)

More here.  



> FS-2017-7, April 19, 2017
> 
> 
> Many taxpayers have encountered individuals impersonating IRS  officials – in person, over the telephone and via email. Don’t get  scammed. We want you to understand how and when the IRS contacts  taxpayers and help you determine whether a contact you may have received  is truly from an IRS employee.
> ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2019)

The IRS is not going to call you or knock on your door.  And they certainly aren't going to ask you to load the money they say you own onto a gift card.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 23, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The IRS is not going to call you or knock on your door.  And they certainly aren't going to ask you to load the money they say you own onto a gift card.



Everyone says this,but the IRS did in fact call me a couple of years ago. My caller ID showed the call as Restricted so I did not answer it,but she left a message and I returned her call. I had been making tax payments in MY name when I should have been making them in my Husband`s name as he is considered the primary taxpayer. So it was showing him as being in arrears since 2010 and me as having way overpaid. We file jointly,so I didn`t really understand the problem,but oh well. We got it all straightened out over the phone-and no,we had not received any mailings regarding this prior to the phone call. Ad to this,the woman on the phone was a complete dingbat-to the point that I was seriously questioning the validity of the call. But she gave me her badge # and knew all of the pertinent information,so I had to assume she was legit.


----------

